# Priming Water Pump Question



## Luann & Mike (Jul 26, 2010)

2004 21RS, Filled up my fresh water tank, turned on the water pump, (it ran) but no water came out the facuats. Do I need to prime the pump if so how? Bought the TT second hand so I don't have an owners manual. It has worked before, when we first bought the TT but has been several yrs. As far as I could check all hoses are connected.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Open faucet and pump on and it should prime as it is positive displacement. If it doesn't then the pump may have a contaminated check valve.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Also check the aerators at each faucet. Sometimes you'll get junk in the lines, it travels to each faucet and clogs the aerators completely. Happened to me a couple times and I thought is was a pump or hose problem.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Any "air" coming out the faucets ?


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Last fall I winterized with air and while it worked well this spring it took a lot longer then usual to get the pump to pickup water.

Just leave a faucet open and let it run.


----------



## Oregon Drifter (May 22, 2006)

Years ago I had a new truck camper. I filled the tank with water and went on a shake down cruze and the water pump would run but no water. I had to fill the hot water tank then every thing worked as it should. I guess the water was being pumped into the hot water tank before the rest of the lines.


----------

